# Just Because Goats are so Hard to Tell



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

This thred is to show pregnant goats at a known time in gestation, because all girls are different... Rules: Name, Breed of goat, Time in pregnancy, # of freshinings she is on, Pic or two! 
here's Letty, LaBoer at 30 days give or take a few, second freshining (still milking daily).


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

No one?


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

I will have to search for pictures


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Ellie at 150 days, 4th freshaning, she had quints


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Ive got a ton of these my first few kiddings I took daily pictures of everyone lol.
Blanche
Alpine
Yearling ff 120ish days
Twins


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Inspy Nigerian Dwarf 3 year old 3rd freshing had a tiny little single. She's the reason i dont trust belly size to tell me anything she was larger than she was with her twins.
140 days


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Emma 5 year old nigerian dwarf ff technically had trips. Day 129


----------



## QNQ Boers (Oct 12, 2017)

Thunderbolt
Boer X
3rd Freshening 135ish days
Triplets


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Mary-Lou
Mini-togg mix
FF, 115 days.
Kidded a single buckling day 148


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Here are some above shots on her the next year, right after she dropped.

Mary-Lou
Mini-togg mix
2nd Freshening.
Day 147 and 148. Kidded a single doeling on day 148


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Name: Demelza
Breed: Nubian
Number of kiddings: This'll be her 1st
Day of gestation: 112 (38 more days to go!)
Bred to: Nubian buck for registered Nubian kids
And, in early November an Ultrasound showed that she is pregnant with at least twins. :clapping:
































And just for fun - the handsome 'lil fella who is going to be the proud papa of these babies (pictured at 6 months old):









I'll update this thread once she kids.


----------



## goodenuff (Jan 1, 2019)

Asia
Guernsey
124ish days if she did take (pretty sure she did)
3rd freshening
Bred to a handsome Guernsey buck


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Peaches, an F1 mini-Nubian...day 143 with twins last year.

She is currently 100 days bred now and looks almost as big as this pic.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Poppy, an F1 mini-Nubian...149 days with a single doeling. This doeling liked to push out her belly in weird ways lol.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Dixie 3 year old 3rd freshner nigerian dwarf. I didnt have an exact due date but this was 5 days before she had nice size triplets


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Spice 3 year old nubian 2nd or 3rd freshening. 60 days along still waiting to see how many


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Goatzrule said:


> Ellie at 150 days, 4th freshaning, she had quints


Wow...She looks TINY for having quints. And she went that late with that large a litter? Holy Moly!


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

It was really cool, all the kids came out the same size too and healthy. She carries deep but even then she looked small


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All, nice.


----------



## Bnw (Aug 15, 2018)

We bought this girl 3 months ago, had no idea she was bred. I noticed she was starting to get a bit of an udder a couple of weeks ago. Moved her to my kidding pen to up her food intake. Well guess What! She's in labor as we speak. So these pictures would be at 140 something.
View attachment 142631
View attachment 142631


----------



## Bnw (Aug 15, 2018)

Bnw said:


> View attachment 142637
> View attachment 142635
> We bought this girl 3 months ago, had no idea she was bred. I noticed she was starting to get a bit of an udder a couple of weeks ago. Moved her to my kidding pen to up her food intake. Well guess What! She's in labor as we speak. So these pictures would be at 140 something.
> View attachment 142631
> View attachment 142631


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Oh my goodness, so fresh and new. Pretty little thing. Congratulations.


----------



## Bnw (Aug 15, 2018)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Oh my goodness, so fresh and new. Pretty little thing. Congratulations.


He definitely didn't take after his mama!! Wish I knew what the dad is. Lol .Thank you!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Oh my he's adorable! You have very nice looking goats. I love the gray in the first picture.


----------



## Bnw (Aug 15, 2018)

GoofyGoat said:


> Oh my he's adorable! You have very nice looking goats. I love the gray in the first picture.


Thank you! She is one of my favorites too! Love her wattles. She's bred to my tiny Nigerian.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------

